# First show of the season coming up!



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

June 5th & 6th is our first show the season. It's the annual NEODGA show. That means I'll have to start shaving this week and next week. We're hopefully taking Flicka, Brook, Fox, Piper, Robin, and Rebel(maybe). We can't show none of the new goats, because we don't have their papers yet, but they will be there since we don't have anyone to take care of them at home. I'm excited about show season...it just kinda snuck up on me though. lol


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

Good luck with your show coming up. I have my first one this coming weekend and Im nervous. Im so afraid of making a fool out of myself.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

that's exciting!
good luck! pictures!



> I have my first one this coming weekend and Im nervous. Im so afraid of making a fool out of myself.


dont worry! just have fun!! :thumbup:


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

That's exciting Jacque!! I bet your beautiful goats will do great!!


----------



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

My first show of the season is this coming weekend-but I wont be there-even though my goats will be. Because of a scheduling conflict this is the only weekend that my friend could deliver some goats to one of her friends in Colorado-so I decided to go with her and then later on decided I am also going to be getting a few goats on this trip-so it is not so bad to be missing my first show when I get to bring home a couple of new does  . Miss Kadisha is going to the show though-cross your fingers that she does fantastic for me. Not to brag to much-but I have high hopes for her in the show ring this year.


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

Thanks everyone! I'll be going out here in a little bit to do some shaving(joy!!). I'll post some before and after pics.

Don't be nervous Joanie. Just go out there and have fun...that's what it's all about. :wink:


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

Here are some before and after pics of the two kids I shaved today.

Fox before:









After:









Robin before:









After:









Don't you just love how they change colors?! You never know what you'll get the first time you shave them.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

:shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: 

Woah, that is so not the same goat :shocked: 

They are very pretty, good luck!!


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

LOL!! Robin looks quite different doesn't she? :greengrin:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:ROFL: I agree .....they don't look like the same goat....they look really good..... :wink: :greengrin:


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

WalnutGroveFarm said:


> Good luck with your show coming up. I have my first one this coming weekend and Im nervous. Im so afraid of making a fool out of myself.


That's how I was. :thumb: I walked into the ring and got Grand Champion w/ my 5 month old wether. :doh: I've loved showing ever since and hav 30 + ribbons and 3 trophies in 3 years. You'll do geat!

Scary color changes!!! 
:shocked: :shocked:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I love that last picture. She looks so proud of herself, and what a doll. I love those ears.

You will be fine. Just enjoy yourself. Practice setting them up to get them to stay in one spot for a bit.


----------



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

I have ribbons-but I have yet to get one of those trophies. Maybe this year will be the year. Both of my sisters got trophies with their projects in 4H-I never did. I did get as high as 3rd though.


----------



## KLSpoultry (Dec 14, 2008)

I have my first show that same weekend too! You're brave enough to shave your own too!! I'm taking mine to a lady whose shown before and she's going to shave mine for me. I'm SO NERVOUS!! I've shown horses, i've shown dogs and i've shown poultry, but never goats...

Good luck!! Take lots of pictures! I'm showing my 4 month old Nubian doeling.

PS - I'm going to take before and after shave pictures too, I wonder what my girl will look like shaved...


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

wow robin looks so different!!!


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

Thanks everyone! Every time I go out to the barn I kinda forget sometimes and when I see Robin I'm like "Oh yeah!" lol!

KLSPoultry, it's really not all that hard to shave a goat...it can be time consuming if you've never done it before or if your very picky(like me, especially when I do my showmanship doe). I did these two in an hour(without being picky, so they have some botches on them), but I know people who can do it faster. I've been shaving my own goats for....7 years I think, my first year I let my 4-H advisor do it cause we didn't have any clippers. You get good at it after a while. :wink:


----------



## shadycreekgoats (Mar 23, 2009)

They are beautiful!! I'm sure you will do great at the show with them.


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

:drool: Ohmygosh! They are BEAUTIFUL! You're making me want to shave my goats. I do love Robin though, she's adorable!


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

Well we will be leaving tomorrow afternoon. We won't be taking any bucks, though, but that's okay. We are showing Lilu, Flicka, Marla, Carizma, Brook, Fox, Piper, and Robin. That's 5 milkers!! Quite a few for us...the most milkers we've ever shown was 2!! LOL! And Mimzy and Mercedes are going a long for the ride....

I'll let you all know how we do! :greengrin:


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

Good luck! :greengrin:


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

Dover Farms said:


> We are showing Lilu, Flicka, Marla, Carizma, Brook, Fox, Piper, and Robin. That's 5 milkers!! And Mimzy and Mercedes are going a long for the ride....
> 
> I'll let you all know how we do! :greengrin:


Wow, on the number you're showing. Oh yes, anticipation will be building for the results.

Good luck!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good luck to you................. :hug: ray: :wink:


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

Whew! Almost ready...waiting on mom to get back from town with ice for the cooler...and we have to pack our stuff, yet. We should be outta here by 5pm or a little after like planned!  

I should be back tomorrow evening...but idk if I'll have time to get on here. If not, then you'll have the results on Sunday deffinitely!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Good Luck. Hope you have a great time ad get lots of ribbons.


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

Well the truck broke down, so we aren't going. Which I guess isn't totally bad...my cousin and aunt are home from TN and my uncle is home from WI, so it gives us time to visit.

Next show is in two weeks...


----------

